# The I.T. Crowd



## Omega (Jan 14, 2006)

Is anyone else going to be watching this new comedy on Channel 4, starting on Feb 3?

http://www.channel4.com/entertainment/tv/microsites/I/itcrowd/


----------



## Adasunshine (Jan 14, 2006)

I have it bookmarked - rumoured to be highly entertaining, hope it lives up to the reviews!

xx


----------



## dreamwalker (Jan 15, 2006)

Saw the channel 4 ad. Looking forward to it!


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 15, 2006)

*From what I have seen and heard it seems good.
 I hope I remember to watch it, I have a terrible memory.*


----------



## Omega (Jan 15, 2006)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *From what I have seen and heard it seems good.
> I hope I remember to watch it, I have a terrible memory.*



What did you say?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jan 16, 2006)

The title suggests that it's about all those dog-tagged louts who infest the streets of my once-fair city. Perhaps it is a zombie comedy?


----------



## Valentine (Jan 17, 2006)

I've not heard anything about it until now, can someone expand more on what It's about?


----------



## Omega (Jan 17, 2006)

Valentine said:
			
		

> I've not heard anything about it until now, can someone expand more on what It's about?


Its basically a comedy set in at IT Department of a fictional company. Don't know much more about myself, but it looks good.


----------



## dreamwalker (Feb 4, 2006)

Jokes were a little predictibl, and it was generally more slapstic than I thought it might be....
But I thought it was great.
It had the same kind of feel as the bbc 2 comedies from the 90's, but with more extra's and stuff.

I recon it'll probably be a classic as long as they don't have too many duff episodes.


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 4, 2006)

Maybe it'll come to OZ eventually. I work in I.T. so I wouldn't mind checking it out...


----------



## Adasunshine (Feb 4, 2006)

I watched it and it really made me laugh, it's written by the genius that wrote Father Ted (a modern classic in my opinion) and it did bear _some_ resemblences to said show but I found it utterly enjoyable and very funny.  Chris Morris is simply wonderful as the boss!

Roll on next week I say! 

xx


----------



## Omega (Feb 4, 2006)

Anyone else watch "Little Britain"?

Moss sounds like Lou.


----------



## dreamwalker (Feb 5, 2006)

Theboss was awesome....

"Team, i like teams, I even like saying the word team, you see this frame here (on his desk) you probably think it's my family... No it's the A team, BA, the leader guy, the dentist guy...."

Heh
I deffinatly feel the father ted, just feels way more fresher (technically) with a cast and concept which is already certainly interesting. >)


----------



## weaveworld (Feb 5, 2006)

*I would recommend watching it next week, very funny and at some point we have all met someone like the people in the IT Crowd *


----------



## Omega (Feb 5, 2006)

The second episode wasn't as funny as the first, but still good, Chris Morris' Denholm is extremely annoying but funny.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Feb 6, 2006)

wasn't that bad had a bit of a laugh when they put the old monitor over the fire n the boss said he liked their screen saver but wasn't that impressive


----------



## sanityassassin (Feb 11, 2006)

I missed this last week but saw last nights episode and must say I quite liked it the irish bloke reminded me of dylan moran


----------



## Omega (Feb 11, 2006)

Don't know what it is but I have suddenly lost all interest in this series, might try and catch a double bill again.


----------



## Adasunshine (Feb 17, 2006)

Did anyone just watch this?

Hilarious this week, Richmond was very funny - I hope he stays!!!

xx


----------



## Adasunshine (Sep 2, 2007)

Thought I'd resurrect an old thread seeing as it's back on our screens for a second series...

Anyone else watching this? I literally laughed my arse off last week with the theatre trip and this week's, although not quite as funny still produced some brilliant comedic moments.

xx


----------



## HoopyFrood (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh, I _love_ the I.T Crowd! Watched all of last series and loved it and have watched both the episodes in the new series and loved them even more! I'm glad to see that Richmond is still in it as I'm a big Noel Fielding fan. And was reduced to a bout of silent shock when Matt Berry bounded in halfway through the funeral (really, I sat pointing at the tv with my mouth open for about five minutes!) Another member of the Mighty Boosh cast -- I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for an appearance by Julian Barrett very soon! And it looks like Matt Berry is going to be a regular. And possibly as equally entertaining as Denholm Reynholm!

Very funny...I hope it keeps it up for the rest of the series!


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 2, 2007)

I find it fascinating. So much over the top and cringeworthy humour, but it always seems done in a new way. I find myself recognising a lot of the IT stuff too  The guy who plays moss is a genius!


----------



## Adasunshine (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm so pleased that someone else out there watches it!!! I always feel so alone in these things... no-one at work watches it and none of my mate's do either... it's sad!

I love Richmond too, I didn't get into Boosh until early this year and I love it! I was worried that they wouldn't find someone genius enough to fill Chris Morris's Denholm's boots but oh my, what a great piece of casting Matt Berry is!

Moss is indeed a genius but I must say that Roy is doing it for me this time round, especially so in that first episode and with the phone in the church in this latest ep...

I love this show, I'm so glad Graham Linehan is still writing, I miss Father Ted something chronic but this goes some way in making up for it!

xx


----------



## Fried Egg (Sep 5, 2007)

I haven't seen anything of the new series yet. But from what I saw of the first series, it had it's moments but sometimes a bit too cheesy. Christ Morris was the best thing about it.


----------



## Adasunshine (Sep 15, 2007)

Did anyone watch it last night? Oh it was funny... Richmond YAY! 

I love this show...

xx


----------



## HoopyFrood (Sep 15, 2007)

I watched it, of course. And it was very funny indeed. And yay for Richmond! I love him, I love Noel Fielding! The girl he was partnered with was very funny too. "Ooh, look out, I'm having a [quotations marks gesture] conversation!" *points to herself and pulls a funny face*. 

Eagerly awaiting the rest of the series!


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 15, 2007)

Peter File, is there a Peter File in the area?


----------



## Omega (Sep 16, 2007)

I've only really watched the first episode of the new season, been busy doing other stuff.


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 16, 2007)

the second series is as good as the first its a shame that they got rid of Denholm and brought in his son he is not as good but Richmond is great


----------



## Joel007 (Oct 9, 2007)

No more IT crowd 

Hurry on with season 3!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah man...you wait ages for these things, then they go by so quickly...

HOWEVER! Rumour has it that this very month, this delightful month of October, is the month that the next series of _Mighty Boosh_ commences. Permit me a loud and resounding *YEAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!*


----------



## Joel007 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ah yes, another one of Richard's creations. I've never seen it though.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, man, if you like random and sometimes inexplicable comedy, with some rather witty and improvised banter between the co-stars, then the _Boosh_ is definitely for you. Just two men, a shaman and a gorilla having wild and unusual adventures! But I know it's not to everyone's tastes, out of my entire group of friends, there are only two of us who are ardent fans. It's like marmite really, it seems you either love it or hate it. I think it also takes a couple of episodes to work out which as well -- the first time I watched it, it was "right...this is weird...quite amusing though." The second time "OK, this is very random but damned good!" and I haven't looked back since


----------



## Adasunshine (Oct 13, 2007)

I didn't know Boosh was coming back!!! 

Thanks Hoopy for that tidbit of info!!! I shall look forward to it... Boosh is a recent thing for me, only got into it earlier this year but with both series on DVD and the live show too, I'm now a huge fan!

xx


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 13, 2007)

Quite all right!  And I'm REALLY, REALLY looking forward to it, I love that programme! I only got into it at the end of last year, when I came to university and made friends with a girl who was obsessed with it. She showed me a few episodes and then I was hooked! And I haven't looked back since


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 17, 2007)

Update, for those Boosh fans!: my secret sources (heh) have handed me bad news. Mighty Boosh series three isn't starting this month. Good news: It starts _next_ month  OK, this information is straight from the Boosh website, so it should be pretty accurate. Roll on November


----------



## Gav (Oct 18, 2007)

The IT crowd is *not* funny... because it's true.


----------



## Joel007 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ah, so that would make you either a disgruntled IT employee (and I've never met a gruntled one), or an unsatisfied customer of IT.


----------



## Gav (Oct 18, 2007)

Rest assured it's the former...

Consider my Gruntle constantly dissed.


----------



## Joel007 (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, my wife probably gets annoyed when I point at the screen and say "That's me! That happened yesterday!"

Especially the bit where he thanks all the teams that took part in the computer upgrade... except IT.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 21, 2008)

Blimey, it took me a while to find this thread -- anyway, for any *IT Crowd* lovers out there, just to let you know that the third series (finally!) is starting tonight. At 10pm on Channel four I _think_ (don't hold me to it, but I think it's something like that). Enjoy!


----------



## Pyan (Nov 21, 2008)

Hoops said:
			
		

> don't hold me to it, but I think it's something like that



You're right, Hoopy...10pm on Channel 4 it is.


----------



## sloweye (Nov 22, 2008)

Comedy gold, last nights was fantastic. "not as nice as your mothers glasses"


----------



## UltraCulture (Nov 22, 2008)

loved the first two series, but was slightly dissapointed with last nights episode, if the rest of the series could get back to more of the Roy, Moss and Jen situations I'd probably enjoy it more.

I just can't get into Matt Berrys character at all.(here's hoping he joins his father soon).

Although the last scene with Moss running through the park shouting "I've got a gun,I've got a gun" gave me a good guffaw.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 23, 2008)

Just finished watching it on the Free Catchup (internets, I love thee) and I thought it was bloody hilarious, perhaps one of the funniest episodes I've seen. I love Matt Berry -- perhaps it's a hang over from the Mighty Boosh, although I love Douglas so much more than I ever liked Dixon Bainbridge. Douglas is pure genius, one of the funniest moments was when he just pointed the gun at himself and pulled the trigger. He's so abrupt and random. 

Some other moments that made me roll with laughter -- Jen screaming in shock at the angry man on the camera screens, and, of course, Moss running through the park yelling "I've got a ruddy gun." 

Very funny episode and I'm glad this awesome programme is back on the tv.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 6, 2008)

I've just wathed this weeks.....
....hahaha, roy playing on the Wii.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 6, 2008)

Tonight's was a funny episode indeed. Some brilliant moments: Moss's concussion, the windows opening noise when Moss opened his eyes, Douglas' random expletive at the visiting religious people and yeah, Roy playing on the Wii 

Still absolutely love the first episode, but this one's a close second.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 6, 2008)

Dam these eletric sex pants


----------



## Adasunshine (Dec 13, 2008)

LOL! 

I loved this week's episode, the whole internet thing just made me chuckle rather a lot and as for Moss & Roy's little dance - classic!

Also loving Reynolm's little love story!!! 

xx


----------



## sloweye (Dec 13, 2008)

his girlfriend from Iran, brilliant


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm guessing, but was this girlfriend more than simply a Tehransvestite, then?


----------



## Adasunshine (Jan 3, 2009)

Aww come on, did no-one like the Geek Chic calendar??? 

Still think the first ep of this season is yet to be topped but the Christmas ep was trés amusing!

xx


----------



## sloweye (Jan 3, 2009)

I still have that one recoded. haven't had a chance to watch it properly yet but what i have seen is funny (i did like Roy's nervous twitch)


----------

